# Fulfillment Company That Does EVERYTHING --> Cut & Sew TO Fulfillment (Must Be In LA,CA)



## jordorules (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm wondering if anyone knows of any fulfillment companies in Los Angeles, CA that does everything from helping to source product, cut and sew, label, embroider and print, include stickers, seal in plastic, store, pull, ship, and handle all returns and exchanges.

Looks like this company does but I can't call them as they have no phone number on their website which to me is very odd. I tried to email them and it wouldn't go through. So looking for another. Thanks for your help!

http://lifestyleapparel.com/

J


----------



## ultraprintworks (Mar 2, 2015)

Are you looking for made to order? Would be near impossible. I know some one that does all of that in house but bulk production. PM me for their info.


----------

